# All New TTOC site is now LIVE!



## Leg

The TT Owners Club are proud to announce the launch of their all new website!

After many years running a traditional, information based website we have been working hard on an all new content management style website which will allow us to update content more fluidly and provide interactive features to enhance your membership experience.

A host of new features ranging from news items and galleries to chat areas and even online arcade games with scoreboards are provided. A list of some of the features is provided below:

â€¢ Up to date news items 
â€¢ News by calendar 
â€¢ Membership information 
â€¢ Sample copies of absoluTTe, the club magazine, online! 
â€¢ Committee overview and direct contact facilities 
â€¢ Events history 
â€¢ Events calendar 
â€¢ Online Shop 
â€¢ TTOC Area Rep pages 
â€¢ FAQ 
â€¢ Contact Forms 
â€¢ Galleries including Mk2, Mk1, Members cars and unusual TTs â€" upload pictures yourself! 
â€¢ TTOC Arcade â€" visit the arcade, play a game, can you be number 1? 
â€¢ Polls 
â€¢ Private Message facility 
â€¢ Recommended sites 
â€¢ Chatbox

And thatâ€™s only the start. The new site will allow us to add more and more facilities and features. We have a long list of planned features which didnâ€™t make it into the launch site but will be along over the coming weeks and months to add even more value to the TTOC experience.

Not a TTOC member? Even if you arenâ€™t a TTOC member you can become a member of our site. This doesnâ€™t mean you are a member of the Club, so you wonâ€™t receive the membership benefits or absoluTTe, but you can still sign up and use the site. Maybe you just want to see if the club is right for you before you join? If so sign up and you will be able to participate in more areas of the site.

For full access to the club site then you need to be a member of the club itself. When you sign up you will receive an email asking you for verification so we can tie up your website membership with your TTOC membership and as soon as this simple step is completed your site account will be upgraded to a full club member account.

TTOC members can now submit news articles to the site administrators for publication online so if you have anything interesting to tell the membership click the submit news link in the main menu. You will also benefit from access to a TTOC member only area containing resources, discounts and information devoted to TTOC members.

Of course as with anything new, detailed and comprehensive as the new site we will have made some mistakes. For this reason we have provided aSite Feedback area specifically for feedback about the site. Please place a message in there if you have any comments or suggestions.

We hope you like the new site and enjoy using it. Please keep visiting the site to contribute and see new features!

*TTOC Committee *


----------



## MonTheFish




----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I cant play any games


----------



## Leg

Wallsendmag II said:


> I cant play any games


U need to register on the site mate then u can play games and access other stuff. That way the site will place your name and scores in the high score table.

Sorry should have made that clearer. Ill add a message for future new users, thanks for highlighting it.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Leg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant play any games
> 
> 
> 
> U need to register on the site mate then u can play games and access other stuff. That way the site will place your name and scores in the high score table.
> 
> Sorry should have made that clearer. Ill add a message for future new users, thanks for highlighting it.
Click to expand...

I've registered the windows just pop up blank


----------



## Leg

Wallsendmag II said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant play any games
> 
> 
> 
> U need to register on the site mate then u can play games and access other stuff. That way the site will place your name and scores in the high score table.
> 
> Sorry should have made that clearer. Ill add a message for future new users, thanks for highlighting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've registered the windows just pop up blank
Click to expand...

We think this may be because they are flash games and u may, sorry if this is wrong, not have it installed?


----------



## NaughTTy

8)


----------



## MonTheFish

http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave...i?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW ?


----------



## Kell

Luckily - I've had a bit of prctice with the games.

Hoping my high score on the WRX game stays a while yet.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

MonTheFish said:


> http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave...i?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW ?


Been there done that still no luck


----------



## jampott

Where's it hosted? Anyone else find it as slow as f*ck?


----------



## NaughTTy

Kell said:


> Luckily - I've had a bit of prctice with the games.
> 
> Hoping my high score on the WRX game stays a while yet.


I've beaten one or two of your scores but not got close to the WRX one


----------



## CH_Peter

jampott said:


> Where's it hosted? Anyone else find it as slow as f*ck?


Yes. And not pwetty, either. :?

Good content, though.


----------



## Johnwx

jampott said:


> Where's it hosted? Anyone else find it as slow as f*ck?


Nice to see a fresh front end but it is painfully slow


----------



## clived

Johnwx said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's it hosted? Anyone else find it as slow as f*ck?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see a fresh front end but it is painfully slow
Click to expand...

I've just had a browse around the site and I'm not experiencing any significant performance issues - approx half a second from clicking for a new page to it being fully rendered (for both pages I've been to before, and for pages I'd not visited before). Is half a second the definition of "painfully slow"?

I also tried downloading one of the absoluTTe PDFs - less than 1 second for 773kb - that doesn't seem unreasonably slow to me - is it?


----------



## hutters

Yep, painfully slow...


----------



## saint

It's far from slow  I find it loads quicker than the TTF. Though the "frames" maybe what's causing the probs as they are a bit clunky.


----------



## jampott

clived said:


> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's it hosted? Anyone else find it as slow as f*ck?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see a fresh front end but it is painfully slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just had a browse around the site and I'm not experiencing any significant performance issues - approx half a second from clicking for a new page to it being fully rendered (for both pages I've been to before, and for pages I'd not visited before). Is half a second the definition of "painfully slow"?
> 
> I also tried downloading one of the absoluTTe PDFs - less than 1 second for 773kb - that doesn't seem unreasonably slow to me - is it?
Click to expand...

Its taking "seconds" for me. Possibly minutes, I get bored of waiting.

Looks like quite a difficult site to navigate. I'm sure people will get used to it, but sticking the main menu in tiny text in the top left hand corner isn't necessarily "easy"...

Combined with an obvious "slowness" - perhaps I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## saint

Makes you look twice!


----------



## hutters

30 seconds to go from the membership page to the home page - i'd call that SLOW.

I know a lot of work will have gone into this, but I'm sure a slicker, cleaner, easier to navigate design could have been produced.

How is orange & black a good representation of audi or the TT? Am I missing something?


----------



## Johnwx

clived said:


> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's it hosted? Anyone else find it as slow as f*ck?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see a fresh front end but it is painfully slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just had a browse around the site and I'm not experiencing any significant performance issues - approx half a second from clicking for a new page to it being fully rendered (for both pages I've been to before, and for pages I'd not visited before). Is half a second the definition of "painfully slow"?
> 
> I also tried downloading one of the absoluTTe PDFs - less than 1 second for 773kb - that doesn't seem unreasonably slow to me - is it?
Click to expand...

Sorry Clived, just timed it and 33sec to load new page thats on a 2meg line no other traffic/download in progress, so I would say that yes too slow


----------



## Multiprocess

hutters said:


> 30 seconds to go from the membership page to the home page - i'd call that SLOW.
> 
> I know a lot of work will have gone into this, but I'm sure a slicker, cleaner, easier to navigate design could have been produced.
> 
> How is orange & black a good representation of audi or the TT? Am I missing something?


I have absoluTTely no issues with speed whatsoever, it is as quick as any other website I use, even quicker than TT-F as saint says.

IMO any websites looks and functionality are down to personal tastes.


----------



## jampott

Multiprocess said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 seconds to go from the membership page to the home page - i'd call that SLOW.
> 
> I know a lot of work will have gone into this, but I'm sure a slicker, cleaner, easier to navigate design could have been produced.
> 
> How is orange & black a good representation of audi or the TT? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> I have absoluTTely no issues with speed whatsoever, it is as quick as any other website I use, even quicker than TT-F as saint says.
> 
> IMO any websites looks and functionality are down to personal tastes.
Click to expand...

True.

Personally, I think orange on black, with rather naively drawn buttons and strange orange -> black fades on the frame boundaries doesn't make for an easy read. But as you say, I'm sure other people will love it.

I've never been that keen on the TTF black background - but at least the main text areas break things up and have black text on lighter backgrounds.


----------



## jampott

And I just timed it - was sat on a "Rep" page, and clicked the main link to get to "Membership". 33 seconds - as per above.

Whether it loads fine for some people is neither here nor there. The site obviously has issues.


----------



## Neil

Very very slow for me too. Like the content, but is waaaaay slower than any other site I use :?


----------



## clived

jampott said:


> Whether it loads fine for some people is neither here nor there. The site obviously has issues.


I'm not sure it's obviously "the site" if it works fine for many people - but there is obviously some sort of issue along the way as many people are also reporting problems - we'll look into it


----------



## CH_Peter

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hutters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 seconds to go from the membership page to the home page - i'd call that SLOW.
> 
> I know a lot of work will have gone into this, but I'm sure a slicker, cleaner, easier to navigate design could have been produced.
> 
> How is orange & black a good representation of audi or the TT? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> I have absoluTTely no issues with speed whatsoever, it is as quick as any other website I use, even quicker than TT-F as saint says.
> 
> IMO any websites looks and functionality are down to personal tastes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> Personally, I think orange on black, with rather naively drawn buttons and strange orange -> black fades on the frame boundaries doesn't make for an easy read. But as you say, I'm sure other people will love it.
> 
> I've never been that keen on the TTF black background - but at least the main text areas break things up and have black text on lighter backgrounds.
Click to expand...

I'm not an expert in web design, and I bet I couldn't do any better. But, I know an easy-on-the-eye and simple-to-use website from the exact opposite and am perfectly qualified to judge a site as the end user.

This one is truly awful: http://www.smartsrus.com/
Shocking to navigate, products all over the place, broken and incorrect links.

This is somewhere in-between: http://www.ttoc.co.uk
Seems to work technically, but looks a bit naff. Not easy to navigate and some stuff seemingly just "floating about".

And this has always pleased me:
http://www.thettshop.com
Consistent theme, easy on the eye, fairly quick, easy to navigate, simple to find what you're looking for. If only they answered their emails, eh?


----------



## saint

And there we'd differ - I have always found the TT Shops website to be rather "cheaply" done with some terrible frames and navigations!


----------



## kmpowell

Multiprocess said:


> IMO any websites looks and functionality are down to personal tastes.


Sorry mate, but that's where you are wrong. There are certain guidelines, standards and usability rules that are followed in 'professional' website design/development.

If that website was done by a professional company then you need to demand your money back, it is appalling IMO (to say it mildly!) As you know, I do this stuff for a living, so without creating a huge long list, I will try to be constructive about it in a quick concise manner.

- The colour scheme, NO NO NO! Even that would hurt Stevie Wonders retinas. Mainly, bad use of white text on orange, bad use of white text on white to black gradients. The dotted orange background.

- Incosistent proportional scaling of images - VERY unprofessional and DIY looking

- Mindless amounts of animations that not only look cheap, but slow the site down.

- Javascript and flash used throughout where there is no need. It just slows a website down if overused, and also annoys a user with things constantly moving!

- It seems to have been designed for IE (and maybe Firefox?) only. No consideration for other browsers or OS's

- I presume you are using This? Well if your page response times are 10-20 seconds a page (i've done some testing and that's what the average times are), It simply won't handle any sort of increase in traffic, but I don't think that will happen becasue users will NOT sit around waiting for pages to load, so will turn away almost immedaitly.

In short it looks IMO to have been designed very quickly and not tested thoroughly. Guys, with the resources available to you, it's a big dissapointment and dare I say it, embarrasing!


----------



## clived

I'm not sure what resources you think we should have used Kev - maybe spending all the annual event money on the website ;-) All done by people in their spare time, but we're expecting to see the site evolve, so all feedback welcome 

Question for everyone with a performance issue with the site, could you let us know what browser you're using?


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> I'm not sure what resources you think we should have used Kev -


I didn't mean monetary resource mate, I meant that there are plenty of people from design/web/development backgrounds both on the TTF and in the TTOC who could have cast an eye over it and come up with the same conclusions as I have, BEFORE it was released to the public.

A lot of what I have pointed out is 'schoolboy' errors, making it look like it was knocked up on frontpage. :?


----------



## CH_Peter

kmpowell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what resources you think we should have used Kev -
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean monetary resource mate, I meant that there are plenty of people from design/web/development backgrounds both on the TTF and in the TTOC who could have cast an eye over it and come up with the same conclusions as I have, BEFORE it was released to the public.
Click to expand...

Here, here. Anyone can knock out a website using basic software that looks half decent - loads of users round here have a Mac (and presumably, iWeb) which would have knocked out something at least "clean" for starters in 5 minutes flat.


----------



## clived

Hold on Peter, I'll just check how many emails we have entitled "I have the time and the inclination to help with the TTOC".

Now I'll filter just those that are offering any sort of help with regards to web stuff.

Yep, that's right, zero of the zero people who had offered to help had specificaly offered web skills.

It's very easy to come along and just criticise after the fact. As I said in reply to Kev, constructive comment (such as Kev has made) is welcome and USEFUL. A further round of "anyone could have done better if they'd have been arsed" isn't, because they _weren't_ arsed.

I'm not sure that knocking something up in iWeb would be the answer anyway - would that offer the dynamic content management facility that is requried to allow "non web designers" (i.e. ordinary, non-techincal, non-design users like Lee or myself) to upload and edit content when an event is announced or a new discount partner comes on line?


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Hold on Peter, I'll just check how many emails we have entitled "I have the time and the inclination to help with the TTOC".


Clive, to be fair to Peter, how many people outside the TTOC knew that a new site was being devloped/designed? 

I'm sure if you would have put a thread up asking for testers, opinions etc, you would have had a big response. I certainly would have given an opinion and helped if I would have known (as I have done in the past).

Anyway, i've said my piece (hopefully in a constructive way), so if you guys would like some help with opinions etc, give me a shout.


----------



## clived

kmpowell said:


> Clive, to be fair to Peter, how many people outside the TTOC knew that a new site was being devloped/designed?


How many know we have a website? And if they know we have one, and they know so very much about websites, they'd know it needs maintining, reviewing, developing.... and that maybe the reason it had been static for a while was that there wasn't anyone looking after it.

It amazes me (and this isn't aimed at you Kev at all) how pro-active people suddenly can become when they want to slag something off, given their inability to be pro-active when it comes to thinking of ways to support the club, or even be constructive reactively.

Anyway, we're getting the feedback now - from everyone, not just a select few ;-) I'll say again, constructive feedback is welcome from anyone.

Whatever Kev might think of the site, I know he knows how much time and effort goes into making and maintaining a great, dynamic, website, so I'll be willing to listen. I'm not sure however how just putting down the efforts of others without having either ideas or inclination to help shows anyone in a good light.


----------



## jampott

clived said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clive, to be fair to Peter, how many people outside the TTOC knew that a new site was being devloped/designed?
> 
> 
> 
> How many know we have a website? And if they know we have one, and they know so very much about websites, they'd know it needs maintining, reviewing, developing.... and that maybe the reason it had been static for a while was that there wasn't anyone looking after it.
> 
> It amazes me (and this isn't aimed at you Kev at all) how pro-active people suddenly can become when they want to slag something off, given their inability to be pro-active when it comes to thinking of ways to support the club, or even be constructive reactively.
Click to expand...

You have a Webmaster though....

Wait a sec. He was busy in Berlin... :lol:

I'd have test-driven it too. Jae's announced the new TTF revamp and asked for people to test it.

Honestly, I know a lot of effort has gone into it, but its a shop window for the TTOC, and will hopefully provide your members with a benefit, AND provide the TTOC with more members.

With its slow loading times and (in my opinion) poor layout / formatting / visibility, I'm not even getting to the content.


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clive, to be fair to Peter, how many people outside the TTOC knew that a new site was being devloped/designed?
> 
> 
> 
> How many know we have a website? And if they know we have one, and they know so very much about websites, they'd know it needs maintining, reviewing, developing.... and that maybe the reason it had been static for a while was that there wasn't anyone looking after it.
> 
> It amazes me (and this isn't aimed at you Kev at all) how pro-active people suddenly can become when they want to slag something off, given their inability to be pro-active when it comes to thinking of ways to support the club, or even be constructive reactively.
Click to expand...

Clive, not sure if you have missed my point, but what I meant was how many people outside the comitee knew there was a *NEW* website being done? 

I think it comes down to the secrecy thing again(?) I'm pretty certain that many of the club members and other participants would have given their time to be pro-active if they would have known about it.


----------



## Neil

clived said:


> Question for everyone with a performance issue with the site, could you let us know what browser you're using?


IE6


----------



## saint

What's wrong with public testing anyway? What a greaet way to stress test a site and get feedback from those that wish to moan!

Just look what hackers have done for the development cycle of Windows etc!!!


----------



## saint

neil1003 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for everyone with a performance issue with the site, could you let us know what browser you're using?
> 
> 
> 
> IE6
Click to expand...

And me IE7 Beta 2 and Firefox - no issues!


----------



## clived

neil1003 said:


> IE6





saint said:


> And me IE7 Beta 2 and Firefox - no issues!


Thank you.

See, helpful 

I'll assume that no-one else who has posted since I asked actually has a performance issue ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IE6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> And me IE7 Beta 2 and Firefox - no issues!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> See, helpful
> 
> I'll assume that no-one else who has posted since I asked actually has a performance issue ;-)
Click to expand...

Performance issues when i use Safari 2.0.3 (417.9.2), even worse if I try to use Firefox 1.5.0.2

Using Mac OSX 10.4.6


----------



## jampott

I was using IE6 at work.


----------



## clived

jampott said:


> I was using IE6 at work.


What are you using now? Is it the same / worse / different?

Kev had a theory it was all going wrong at the browser end - just trying to see if there is a pattern.

Anyway, I'm off now for the night - bye!


----------



## jampott

...and at home too.

Just tried one page load. 30+ seconds again.

I don't have this problem with any other site.


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> You have a Webmaster though....
> 
> Wait a sec. He was busy in Berlin... :lol:


Minor point but Im not a webmaster, i dont do it for a living, im not a techy/web developer etc, thats not why im here. I am web admin for TTOC, i.e. content, editing copy, searching for images, sourcing or writing news and articles for the site, sorting user accounts and so on. Berlin to write an article, i.e. the one in A10, in the middle.

Just thought I should clear that up. :lol:


----------



## Johnwx

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?12
IE6 and firefox both 30sec + to load


----------



## Soulctrla

its slow as hell for me too - no other website loads this slow on my browser / computer / connection.

Slow at work too !

Looks good though guys -


----------



## CH_Peter

clived said:


> Hold on Peter, I'll just check how many emails we have entitled "I have the time and the inclination to help with the TTOC".


Perhaps unfair of me and I appreciate that it's all done on volunteer time for the love of the community and car. Deserves a huge "well done" and more, as has (I'm sure) been said before. I don't mean to knock that.

On the other hand, you didn't ask... and I would happily test drive the site and offer pointers. I have a Mac and a PC, so at a minimum, I can test most browsers.

I think the TTOC does a fine job, and when I came over from Switzerland for a TT meet, you'd even created a "Longest Distance Travelled" prize, which I'm certain you'd knew I'd win, and that's nice when you come so far. I just think that for a club that represents a car with so much style, it'd be nice to have a website that reflects it. My reaction is more out of "That's a shame" than "Pfff, that's bollocks". Sorry if it came across any other way.


----------



## CH_Peter

On my Mac (Tiger 10.4.6), Firefox 1.5.02 - flying. Ditto Safari Version 2.0.3 (417.9.2).

I have an 8Meg connection with PlusNet.

At work, much slower connection (with gateway in Amsterdam), but was very slow. Windows XP (SP2), Firefox, same version as above and IE6.


----------



## Leg

Can u guys re try for speed now please, assuming what we (Mon) have done fixes it we can move onto the other useful feedback


----------



## MonTheFish

not that the other feedback wasn't usefull !!!! kept me busy for a few hours


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> Can u guys re try for speed now please, assuming what we (Mon) have done fixes it we can move onto the other useful feedback


That's better. What was it?


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can u guys re try for speed now please, assuming what we (Mon) have done fixes it we can move onto the other useful feedback
> 
> 
> 
> That's better. What was it?
Click to expand...

The 'flash' i think? Browsers handle flash in different ways dependant on how/when the plugin is installed.


----------



## MonTheFish

fraid it wasn't the flash..something else


----------



## kmpowell

MonTheFish said:


> fraid it wasn't the flash..something else


Hmmm, cobblers! Isn't it strange how the 'flash' has now gone from the header!


----------



## MonTheFish

i can stick it back on if you would like me to prove a point?  :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

MonTheFish said:


> i can stick it back on if you would like me to prove a point?  :lol:


No it's fine, i'll beleive you! You need as much time as possible to sort the rest of it out, without proving points!


----------



## W7 PMC

MonTheFish said:


> fraid it wasn't the flash..something else


Not even been to the site, but do tell as i'm dying to know what the problem was/is.

This thread was like a good soap opera :lol: :wink:


----------



## CapnOats

Just a quick note re: performance

At work today I was trying it out using Firefox 1.5.0.2 on Win XP SP2 and it seemed reeeeeaaaaally slow. So I popped on the Live HTTP headers extension to see what it was doing with the connection.

It seemed like the server was taking an age to respond to the initial request but once the files started flowing there was no delay to get all the images/extra content. However click another internal link and the loooong wait appeared again - and as last time once the initial file was downloaded, all the inline content came down OK.

I have just checked it just now on Safari 2.0.3 (417.9.2) on Mac OSX 10.4.6 and it loads fine, although it appears the sections such as the chat-box fill in as it's going.

My thinking is that Firefox has a problem re: not rendering pages until they have fully downloaded, where as other browsers will render as they go and correct themselves as new tags come in.

Unfortunately I will not be back at work until monday so I will not be able to do any FF on WinXP testing until then - I am a mac only boy at home i'm afraid.

PS Even as a daily visitor to the TTF and reading nearly every single post on here I was unawares of anyone needing any help or testing with websites. I presumed that due to having (according to A10) a Webmaster, Web Admin and a Web Tech you'd be pretty much covered on this respect. However as a linux/win/mac admin+programmer who spends all day in his eyes in PHP & Perl (and some C when I've been a bad boy), i'm a proper geek and enjoy this bloody stuff. If you need a hand, give a shout and I'm sure myself and others like me will be more than willing to lend a hand.

We cant help if we don't know there's anything to help with.

_OK I lied - it wasn't that quick a note, and it wasn't only about performance, but a couple of glasses of Shiraz can make one rather vocal._

----
Mike aka CapnOats


----------



## jampott

CapnOats said:


> Just a quick note re: performance
> 
> At work today I was trying it out using Firefox 1.5.0.2 on Win XP SP2 and it seemed reeeeeaaaaally slow. So I popped on the Live HTTP headers extension to see what it was doing with the connection.
> 
> It seemed like the server was taking an age to respond to the initial request but once the files started flowing there was no delay to get all the images/extra content. However click another internal link and the loooong wait appeared again - and as last time once the initial file was downloaded, all the inline content came down OK.
> 
> I have just checked it just now on Safari 2.0.3 (417.9.2) on Mac OSX 10.4.6 and it loads fine, although it appears the sections such as the chat-box fill in as it's going.
> 
> My thinking is that Firefox has a problem re: not rendering pages until they have fully downloaded, where as other browsers will render as they go and correct themselves as new tags come in.
> 
> Unfortunately I will not be back at work until monday so I will not be able to do any FF on WinXP testing until then - I am a mac only boy at home i'm afraid.
> 
> PS Even as a daily visitor to the TTF and reading nearly every single post on here I was unawares of anyone needing any help or testing with websites. I presumed that due to having (according to A10) a Webmaster, Web Admin and a Web Tech you'd be pretty much covered on this respect. However as a linux/win/mac admin+programmer who spends all day in his eyes in PHP & Perl (and some C when I've been a bad boy), i'm a proper geek and enjoy this bloody stuff. If you need a hand, give a shout and I'm sure myself and others like me will be more than willing to lend a hand.
> 
> We cant help if we don't know there's anything to help with.
> 
> _OK I lied - it wasn't that quick a note, and it wasn't only about performance, but a couple of glasses of Shiraz can make one rather vocal._
> 
> ----
> Mike aka CapnOats


Well said that man!


----------



## MonTheFish

thanks m8 but it wasn't only firefox it was happening on (thats what i run) it was something else 

....maybe this could be turned into a compo


----------



## CapnOats

Yeah Firefox 1.5.0.2 on Mac OSX 10.4.6 is AOK here.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Finally got the games to work but \i have to refresh the pop up window before the game is displayed :?


----------



## Leg

Right, we have been working on one of the other feedback comments - colour scheme.

Obviously u cant please everyone all of the time so.....we decided to let you please yourselves and added a user theme option. On the bottom right of the screen you can see a theme option, for now there are two themes, red or orange. We will add more, silver/grey is next and more will come in time and depending on reasonable requests.

We can also make the banner change as you can see based on the theme and its been suggested that we can have say, red, orange and silver/grey for mk2, but also for mk1 TTc and maybe even Mk1 TTR and Mk1 qs. Obviously this means 12 banners so bear with us. Plus then more colours (im betting Yellow will want....a yellow one for example!).

We also made the none theme based bits that were orange (some panel colours and menu buttons etc) neutral colours (black, white, B&W gradients)

Thanks for the feedback on that one in particular as personally speaking im a red and black man (car definately NOT football teams!)

Cheers

Leg.

Ps I know red and black and orange and black may not be to everyones tastes, i chose red as the first one to test with cos im a selfish b*stard!


----------



## Leg

User classes updated, sry delayed been busy busy busy!


----------



## saint

Am amazed that the site is not skewed at a 37.5 degree angle taken from a side elevation! Or sommit...... :roll:


----------



## dj c225

TTOC logo is way too small, need a larger one!


----------



## dj c225

Also the scrolling text at the top of the site is a bit crap, old fashion, nobody used that anymore, looks naff.

Otherwise a relatively good site.


----------



## dj c225

This image needs sorting the rear of the MK1 doesn't look very good...


----------



## dj c225

Maybe think about changing the black background, for some reason it is not working well with the orange and silver.


----------



## Leg

dj c225 said:


> TTOC logo is way too small, need a larger one!


Agreed, we tried it in various places beforehand and left it out for now but one now added to home page.



dj c225 said:


> Also the scrolling text at the top of the site is a bit crap, old fashion, nobody used that anymore, looks naff.


A fair point raised by a committee member also, is part of the base template initially chosen for other reasons, havent had time to look into removing it, if can, agree also and will.



dj c225 said:


> Otherwise a relatively good site.


Thx



dj c225 said:


> This image needs sorting the rear of the MK1 doesn't look very good....


Well spotted, rebuilt from scratch, Mk1 rear fixed, new reflections done which are better also and decided not to reflect mk1 as mk2 etc but keep own reflections. Also reduced file size. Sorry cant do anything about Mk2 looks, down to Audi (and possibly Ford and Nissan ;-) )



dj c225 said:


> Maybe think about changing the black background, for some reason it is not working well with the orange and silver


Not sure what you mean, nice contrast on my screen on orange, BUT im using red and black now (themes bottom right) as as per my TT thats my preferred combination. We will be sticking with black though. Sorry. Maybe if red or orange isnt your thing the next one, which will be silver/grey and black, will suit. In time blue etc etc should (lots of other stuff to do first) be available.

Thx for the feedback. Any additional ideas and suggestions may not be implemented or responded to for a couple of days as its beer night Fridays!  and im tiling Saturday  and I think Mon has prolly had enough for a day or so!

If you can please submit any news you know of or upload some TT images to the galleries.

Night.


----------



## dj c225

Good work, main image is much better now.

Keep it up, will post some photos of my TT in the gallery over the weekend!

All the best and thx for the effort.


----------



## dj c225

Maybe instead of a black background, it should be dark grey, just a thought.


----------



## Leg

dj c225 said:


> Maybe instead of a black background, it should be dark grey, just a thought.


I didnt go to bed in the end, but i am now, honest im off :roll:

We might be able to do a different background as one of the themes, would have to be dark still tho as the content text is white and that carries accross all themes (i.e if we did a white background the text wouldnt be visible).

Grey might work, trial and error I guess.

Hey i passed 1000 posts and didnt notice, in 3 months 10 days, sad [email protected]


----------



## hutters

Glad you got the speed problems sorted. The red theme is 100x better than that butt ugly orange theme.

If you want constructive criticsm/site testing I will volunteer.


----------



## jampott

Leg,

Thanks for listening 

Nogaro Blue theme for me, please... :lol:


----------



## Neil

Site is MUCH quicker now 

Nice work on sorting it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Leg

LOTS down to Mr Fish, speed 100% down to him.


----------



## saint

Leg said:


> LOTS down to Mr Fish, speed 100% down to him.


Nice footwork!


----------



## WozzaTT

The site's quality [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

On at last, brilliant site


----------



## M T Pickering

ObiWan said:


> On at last, brilliant site


How long has it taken! :lol: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

M T Pickering said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> On at last, brilliant site
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it taken! :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Long enough for me to become paranoid, or is it to confirm to myself that I am best suited to black board and chalk :lol:


----------



## nutts

If any TTOC member registers for the site, can they email [email protected] with their membership number & surname. Davey will then ensure you are granted "TTOC member" for the site (as opposed to "Site member")


----------



## ttvic

nutts said:


> If any TTOC member registers for the site, can they email [email protected] with their membership number & surname. Davey will then ensure you are granted "TTOC member" for the site (as opposed to "Site member")


Would be nice to log on but still waiting for a confirmation email


----------



## nutts

ttvic said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any TTOC member registers for the site, can they email [email protected] with their membership number & surname. Davey will then ensure you are granted "TTOC member" for the site (as opposed to "Site member")
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to log on but still waiting for a confirmation email
Click to expand...

I forwarded your email that you sent me, Vic... did you not have any joy? :? What did Davey say?


----------



## MonTheFish

both the email address you signed up with and the one in your reply from address on the email you sent to mark bounced as not resolving. Can you post or email me direct with aother one.


----------



## ttvic

nutts said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any TTOC member registers for the site, can they email [email protected] with their membership number & surname. Davey will then ensure you are granted "TTOC member" for the site (as opposed to "Site member")
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to log on but still waiting for a confirmation email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forwarded your email that you sent me, Vic... did you not have any joy? :? What did Davey say?
Click to expand...

Have not hear anything from Davey, Mark


----------



## nutts

ttvic said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any TTOC member registers for the site, can they email [email protected] with their membership number & surname. Davey will then ensure you are granted "TTOC member" for the site (as opposed to "Site member")
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to log on but still waiting for a confirmation email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forwarded your email that you sent me, Vic... did you not have any joy? :? What did Davey say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have not hear anything from Davey, Mark
Click to expand...

Vic,

Davey said...


MonTheFish said:


> both the email address you signed up with and the one in your reply from address on the email you sent to mark bounced as not resolving. Can you post or email me direct with aother one.


----------

